# Am I the only one who loves being an Uber Driver?



## INTJ8w9 (Dec 22, 2016)

I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.

Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.

A lot of people on this forum seem *entitled* imo, *especially with the tipping,* but that's just my 2 cents. Go try mowing grass for 7 bucks and hour and I bet you'll come back to this job real quick haha.

I ain't complaining.

HAPPY UBERING 2016!


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


I drive to my full time job 1.5 hrs each way . I use uber to help pay for my fuel and make little bit extra beer money . My issue with uber is not knowing where i am taking someone to I reach the destination and click start trip premature . I drive thru areas that take me to bad areas . safety is a big issue for me. next they send you a request not showing you the distance . I wouldn't take the ride if its 23 miles out of my way . Not worth the $3.00 fare.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


Well since today is your first day of rideshare, I will be kind and let the rest of the mob tear you down. Always a fun read. You must have been out of work for some time to be so thankful and motivated. No crying Saturday morning or Sunday morning that someone vomited all over your backseat, and how do you get it cleaned up. No crying when you work 8 hours and after expenses have a net profit of $35.00. FUBER ON


----------



## INTJ8w9 (Dec 22, 2016)

Lmao quit Uber then, I'll be happy to take your place and revenue 

I already work a full-time ~$70k a year (8hrs) when I started from the bottom ($7.25). I do Uber part time after work. I see everyone's "realist" mindset and its saddening. Be more of a "entrepreneur" and let the money take you to the top.

Not making enough? Work more hours.
Too much "depreciation" and expenses? Sell your car and get a cheaper and more fuel efficient vehicle.

Find a solution to your problem.

You don't get to the top from whining and complaining, it comes from discipline and hard work 

Good luck all and goodbye!


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.


True, Uber is a sh*t job. It's not the sh*ttiest job. If you compare it to worse jobs, it doesn't look that terrible.



INTJ8w9 said:


> I already work a full-time ~$70k a year (8hrs) when I started from the bottom ($7.25). I do Uber part time after work.


Then you're taking money out of the pockets of drivers who actually need it. Nothing to be proud of. Plus, you're wasting your life making pocket change when you could be bettering your mind by reading books, or volunteering for your community, or taking guitar lessons, or simply enjoying a little extra leisure time before you die. Anyone who makes enough money to live on with a real job and then drives Uber for lord knows what reason is a bizarre person indeed.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll be honest. When I started driving Uber, it was a desperation move, as I was forced by new management out of my full time job. Now... I actually kinda like it, despite having to hustle to make the bread. I like ending up in weird places, and taking impromptu road trips to different places in different states. Makes it worth it to me. I've always loved going new places, and driving. And I'm a big people person. So, to be able to do all those things at the same time, on other people's dime, and make money doing it, is quite pleasant. Just avoid the drunks and the pools. Lmao


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

See how you like it when fuber stacks the cards against you.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh, they've tried there darnest to beat me. But a good poker player always has a flush up the sleeve. You learn fast how to beat their game back. And to make it look like you aren't. Uber makes me glad I paid attention to the cardsharks in the backrooms growing up. I dare them to figure out MY game.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

No...there are two other people who love being uber drivers


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't mind it too much but here during the day it's pretty much a $5 per hour gig if you are doing it full time and not from your home or on your way to or from another destination.

My last week earnings:

$202.80
30 trips
36 hours online

Since most of those hours are from home it isn't so bad. Otherwise I'd be very bitter.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I sort of agree with the OP. While I don't completely enjoy doing Uber, I have skill sets that can earn much more than that (I'm in Marketing/Graphics) but I am working at building a business. We've been breaking even, but that's with just paying my essentials. The business is growing every day and once that business is able to sustain me for more than just my essentials, I will drop Uber like a bad habit.

But in the meantime, Uber allows me to earn more during times I cannot do more to progress my 9-5 business.

For that, I am grateful. All my bills are covered under that business, including my car and insurance payments. So Uber money is all for ancillary expenses to ease the burden and create a rainy day fund.



Flarpy said:


> True, Uber is a sh*t job. It's not the sh*ttiest job. If you compare it to worse jobs, it doesn't look that terrible.
> 
> Then you're taking money out of the pockets of drivers who actually need it. Nothing to be proud of. Plus, you're wasting your life making pocket change when you could be bettering your mind by reading books, or volunteering for your community, or taking guitar lessons, or simply enjoying a little extra leisure time before you die. Anyone who makes enough money to live on with a real job and then drives Uber for lord knows what reason is a bizarre person indeed.


This is terrible rhetoric. No one driver needs or deserves more money then another, regardless of what their resources are. Uber was meant to be a means of supplemental income. If you try to use it for any more than that and you have no one but yourself to blame. If you want to drive passengers full time, there are other jobs you can get to do that without having to spend money on gas, extra oil changes and the fear of vehicle depreciation.

...and those jobs actually pay better, imagine that!

However I do agree with you. If I were making 70k+ a year, you probably would never see me Ubering or on this board ever again...


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I never see anything that says this is just for spending money in the adverts.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

Respectfully, you happy newbies are easy to figure out. 

You have never experienced unexpected pay cuts. Multiple times. Rate cuts enrage drivers. Ask a Detroit driver about that. Need company support? Good luck getting the offshore rep to help you with your issue. You worked a bonus, but they won't pay it. Uber says you don't qualify. What was I saying about offshore support? The passenger paid a rate, but your pay isn't correct. Good luck with support. Damage on your car? Uber denies your claim. Pool rides, twice the work and less pay. Don't want pool rides, they hide the type of request it is. 

Do I need to continue? Uber shills are transparent.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

The dishonesty and wage syphoning just make Uber like every other corporation in America. No employer is completely fair, you'll almost always disagree with their train of progress, and once you feel comfortable there's always a rule change. I've worked since I was 14. Self employed, in arcades, as a carnival ride operator, as a mechanic, in retail... No matter who you work for, it's all the same crap. Unfair wages, demotion once you feel you've got a fair wage, getting fired to bring in a greenie fresh out of school that they can pay a far less wage to. I've learned that I'm gonna get screwed no matter what, so I learned to take it all with a grain of salt and enjoy the fact that I'm able to make anything in any job at all, considering how the job market is now a days. But I'm jaded anyway, and because I've been doing nothing but working since I was young, I've never really gotten the chance to see anywhere but South Jersey and little parts of PA. So... I've taken it upon myself to see the most positive part of the gig. That I'm getting to visit and see places I've never been. I KNOW it's hard to see any positive in this for a lot of you. But sometimes you just gotta take a breath and think about things. Try to find a new prospective. I've never had the time or schedule to do what I wanted. Now I can chill at home, or go party with friends, or go on a random drive and get paid for doing it.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

If you are not dependant on the Uber income alone and drive your own car that already is fuel efficiënt than sure, why not like it. Most pax are fine people, you only drive when you feel like it, no lease money to be made. And.. you can quit whenever you want. 

If you are dependant on Uber, get stuck with min fares and have a-hole pax the one after the other, because can't call it a day, leasemoney to be made, then no, Uber sucks.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


You ever put 220,000 miles on a car in under 5 years using it for a vehicle for hire full time? Ever do the math on how much that costs?

I'll give you a hint, my costs were 110,000 over 4 years (including the purchase price of the vehicle, I had a separate vehicle for personal business) The car i got was a cherry brand new Toyota Sienna and when i sold it... well it was more of a desicion not to fix it more than it was to sell it. The KBB on the car was 1,500 if i put $6,000 into putting it back together, so i sold it as is to the dealer for $100.

With that $110,000 I sunk into it keeping held together some of it was on getting the interior completely redone, and the seats redone an average of twice each.

Now after dropping that much money my total revenue in using it (A sienna mind you) was $320,000 over 4 1/2 years using it as a TAXI.

No medallion here, no evil cab company, 1% on credit cards, just paying off bartenders bellhops and valets + cruising for street flag downs.

Care to take a guess how much of my expenses would have been unique to running a taxi versus if I had used that car for uber X and XL instead?

$1000 for the meter
$2,000 for permits
$16,000 extra for commercial insurance.

That leaves me with 91,000 in expenses over 4 1/2 years or 41c a mile.

20 miles driven in an hour is enough an hour in costs as I calculated it, from you know having done it before myself to completely wipe out $8.10 an hour I average $25+ an hour in revenue in a taxi, paying $6.60 an hour (TOTAL) to the cab company i'm currently driving for.

If I was a minimum wage employee driving 240 miles every 12 hours i would want $229 an hour in total pay to be making $8.05 an hour for a 12 hour shift. (because that's what the law says believe it or not) but my costs for driving 240 miles in 12 hours would be higher than my pay for the same time at minimum wage.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

This is the complaints forum so to criticize other drivers for airing their concerns. You sound like an Uber schill.

That said there are some drivers who think Uber is the worst thing ever and if you are so miserable you should just quit.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> Lmao quit Uber then, I'll be happy to take your place and revenue
> 
> I already work a full-time ~$70k a year (8hrs) when I started from the bottom ($7.25). I do Uber part time after work. I see everyone's "realist" mindset and its saddening. Be more of a "entrepreneur" and let the money take you to the top.
> 
> ...


wow you should of led with this. i like driving for uber personnaly. granted it has its issues. but i also have a 9-5 job and uber is supplemental income. if you use uber as supplemental its great. the biggest reason i think people hate uber is its an undetermined income week in week out. thats stressful. even at MCD you know how many hours and what your going to make. with uber you could make 1k one week and 400 the next. if you rely on it soley and uber screws you aka deactivation for no reason then you would sing a differnet tune. also you make 70k and are driving uber lmao. you have the ability to on a whim buy another car pay for mantience etc. when you cant do that and now are struggling come back and talk to us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


If you can find someone who does lawn for $7.00 an hour burning their gas and using their own lawnmower,SEND THEM TO MY HOUSE !They won't even be required to bring me water & mints !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


Set a reminder for 6 months from today on tour calendar.

Come back and read this and comment honestly on how you feel then. I'm willing to bet all the tips I make this week that you will be far less as happy driving for minimum wage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Set a reminder for 6 months from today on tour calendar.
> 
> Come back and read this and comment honestly on how you feel then. I'm willing to bet all the tips I make this week that you will be far less as happy driving for minimum wage.


Please come back the first time someone pukes all over your car on a $3.80 trip !


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If the OP is not trolling (and that is a _big _if judging by his emoji use) his post lacks one simple thing: perspective. The Uber experience as a part-timer who is financially stable or well-off is so _vastly_ different than a person trying to make a full time living with this gig. "Sell your car and get a better one" is laughably out of touch for someone trying to make ends meet or on the leasing program. " Work more hours" is an ignorant response considering many markets are oversaturated with drivers which makes consistent earning nearly impossible. You are one complaint, valid or not, from a temporary (or permanent) suspension. Don't forget the wildly inconsistent and whimsical rating system that is tied to your driving status. Also, you conveinently neglect to mention in which market you are driving. What about the guy in the $0.70/mi market where it _never _surges who actually would be better off at McDonalds?

One other big consideration you overlook is the time periods in which working for Uber is typically most profitable. Weekend nights and busy times where people of a certain age could be out with friends or going to fun events. Some nights I really have to weigh going out versus missing out on the rare times driving is really profitable. I wouldn't have that dilemma as an 8-5 gardener or whatever.

Look, I really enjoy my driving experience but, like you OP, I am just a part-timer using it for supplemental income and to meet new people. The Uber experience isn't remotely similar for all of us driving around the country (and world!) so please, don't overly criticize people for venting without driving in their shoes.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


Uber is a ripoff scam. I believe Travis Kalanik was born in Nigeria, and simply moved to Silicon Valley to start his own uniquely diabolical scam.

It doesn't take a math major to recognize the whole thing is nothing but a plain ripoff. At best, people are merely transferring the value of their car into cash funds. At worst, people are actively working at a loss to benefit Uber corporate and ungrateful passengers. Either way, it's a joke and anyone who can't recognize that has zero credibility.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

You are trading the equity of your vehicle for cash. The value of the service provided depends on how much you value your asset. Personally I log on when it surges, and log off when it goes back to base.
For me. to drive someone to city from home 25KM for $30 is not worth it. For $60+ then yes I will provide that service.
Because, need to drive out empty.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> Lmao quit Uber then, I'll be happy to take your place and revenue
> 
> I already work a full-time ~$70k a year (8hrs) when I started from the bottom ($7.25). I do Uber part time after work. I see everyone's "realist" mindset and its saddening. Be more of a "entrepreneur" and let the money take you to the top.
> 
> ...


And exactly what will you be getting "to the top" of with uber? You already validated most of the complaints uber drivers have. You have a 70k a year job that you started out at $7.25/hour because you earned it right? Many many thousands of uber drivers worked hard and earned a DECREASE in pay. Get your facts straight before you post random BS and call people entitled. These drivers are absolutely entitled to more, not less.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

INTJ8w9 said:


> Lmao quit Uber then, I'll be happy to take your place and revenue
> 
> I already work a full-time ~$70k a year (8hrs) when I started from the bottom ($7.25). I do Uber part time after work. I see everyone's "realist" mindset and its saddening. Be more of a "entrepreneur" and let the money take you to the top.
> 
> ...


I get it, you started out in Ubers mail room. LOL stfu


----------



## ThatUberChick (Dec 22, 2016)

I like it but then again, I do it part time to be busy when I'm bored and for some extra cash while I'm in school, not as a full time gig so....you know.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I sort of agree with the OP. While I don't completely enjoy doing Uber, I have skill sets that can earn much more than that (I'm in Marketing/Graphics) but I am working at building a business. We've been breaking even, but that's with just paying my essentials. The business is growing every day and once that business is able to sustain me for more than just my essentials, I will drop Uber like a bad habit.
> 
> But in the meantime, Uber allows me to earn more during times I cannot do more to progress my 9-5 business.
> 
> ...


Ha, Ha, Ha, It really depends on your lifestyle and where you live, I made a little over half working 40 hours a week and its enough to have a nice place to live and two cars, I don't drive for uber but i do have a few delivery apps that i made a lot more than i currently do working my full time job so i guess it all depends on your living standards.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Uber is a ripoff scam. I believe Travis Kalanik was born in Nigeria, and simply moved to Silicon Valley to start his own uniquely diabolical scam.
> 
> It doesn't take a math major to recognize the whole thing is nothing but a plain ripoff. At best, people are merely transferring the value of their car into cash funds. At worst, people are actively working at a loss to benefit Uber corporate and ungrateful passengers. Either way, it's a joke and anyone who can't recognize that has zero credibility.


 I totally agree.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

joffie said:


> You are trading the equity of your vehicle for cash. The value of the service provided depends on how much you value your asset. Personally I log on when it surges, and log off when it goes back to base.
> For me. to drive someone to city from home 25KM for $30 is not worth it. For $60+ then yes I will provide that service.
> Because, need to drive out empty.


Someone did real numbers of this fallacy. Its not a 1 to 1 exchange. A part timer can easily make 25k in my market so unless youre driving a 100k vehicle, youll earn more than your vehicle depreciation. A part timer will also barely go much higher in miles than the average US commuter per year.

But go ahead and be pessimistic and quit, less saturation for the rest of us.


----------



## bk102 (Nov 30, 2016)

I am a teacher(high school) for 26 years. I've been a Uber driver for about two months now. I have made 200 uber trips and about 75 Lyft. I drive one or two nights a week( 3 or 4 hours or so) and maybe 6 to 8 hours on the weekend. On a busy night I stack up for hours at a a time. Lots of small trips. Not late at night because I don't really want the drinkers in my car. Pick up about 250 a week during that time with about 50 in gas. Don't get me wrong, I like the money, as little as it is. but I do it for completely different reasons. I do it to get out of the house, as a way to cruise around town and see things that I generally don't see and believe it or not there is some "feel good" reasons. I help a lot of people get to work. I like doing that. I have met a lot of different people and I love talking to the ones that want to. I also love being quiet when the situation warrants it. Stop taking things so seriously and enjoy what your doing. It's free.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

bk102 said:


> I am a teacher(high school) for 26 years. I've been a Uber driver for about two months now. I have made 200 uber trips and about 75 Lyft. I drive one or two nights a week( 3 or 4 hours or so) and maybe 6 to 8 hours on the weekend. On a busy night I stack up for hours at a a time. Lots of small trips. Not late at night because I don't really want the drinkers in my car. Pick up about 250 a week during that time with about 50 in gas. Don't get me wrong, I like the money, as little as it is. but I do it for completely different reasons. I do it to get out of the house, as a way to cruise around town and see things that I generally don't see and believe it or not there is some "feel good" reasons. I help a lot of people get to work. I like doing that. I have met a lot of different people and I love talking to the ones that want to. I also love being quiet when the situation warrants it. Stop taking things so seriously and enjoy what your doing. It's free.


The problem is this scheme is built on the backs of full-timers and people trying to make a living. And everyone deserves a living wage. Suppose if your day job put you on a sliding scale that barely made the work you do profitable at all? How would you feel then? You may actually find out someday, then you will know how wicked a scheme like Uber really is. It's not meant to just cart people around at the loss of a driver, it's meant to destroy local economies wholesale and drag down the wages of everyone.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I make $20+ per hour consistently doing food deliveries. It works out to $2/mile on my car, or more.

Uber is only useful for me if I feel like torturing myself late on fri/sat night ... after the pizza place is closed.

During the day here, Uber only makes 5-10$ per hour... say what you like about it being easy work, but it's not worth it.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


If you can make a living wage in your city, more power to you, but I do about $10 an hour in my city, it's a big city, and it's expensive to live here, and so it's not enough. If the rate were $1.90 per mile like when I started 3 years ago, I would be doing fine, as I was doing fine back then, but now im' on slave wages, and looking for another job as soon as I can find one. The actual job itself is pretty mellow.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> The Uber experience as a part-timer who is financially stable or well-off is so _vastly_ different than a person trying to make a full time living with this gig.


This is a great quote, and also the note about the market. I drive part time, mornings before work, evenings, weekend afternoons/evenings when busy. It's a great supplement and I love the flexibility. If it's dead, so be it, no big deal on my bottom line. But for people dependent on Uber as a full time job or in between jobs the swings hit a lot harder.

Another item is where the driver lives. From my home just outside the city center (of Denver) and from my work in an office park I can sit at home or work and wait for pings. So it's not dead "time" as I can be doing other things. If you're commuting in from the burbs to drive in the city (and it's dead) you're losing gas, time, and sitting alone in a cold car on a Saturday night.



mrpjfresh said:


> One other big consideration you overlook is the time periods in which working for Uber is typically most profitable. Weekend nights and busy times where people of a certain age could be out with friends or going to fun events. Some nights I really have to weigh going out versus missing out on the rare times driving is really profitable.


Agree - but I manage to do both. I'm not a big drinker, but I go out to bars/restaurants with friends. If I know it'll be a busy night I won't drink, spend time with friends and head out at 12-12:30 and catch the rush for a couple hours. Added advantage: I'm already out with my car, versus at home where I might be almost asleep in sweatpants and lack motivation to go out.

And conversely I like Uber as a part time job, because even if it's busy and doing surge after surge run, should something fun and last minute come up with family or friends I'm not obligated to drive. Don't have that with most part time jobs where you're locked into a schedule a week out, or trying to trade shifts with someone so you can go to a concert a friend just got tickets for.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> but now im' on slave wages,


Weird you said you got paid but also try to claim slave wages. Confused much?


----------



## Hiep Phan (Dec 25, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


You properly still live with your parent or don't have a lot of bill to paid. But at time go by it will increase more drivers you will definitely make less. And Uber managements do not care for drivers that why no tips and also they trying to get approve on car without drivers. So soon or later they will not need you. They just want more riders 1million riders they will make more than 1m$. And if you do the math the $ you making minute expenses it do not add up. Don't forget your car it like your legs you needed to get to work or any where.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Weird you said you got paid but also try to claim slave wages. Confused much?


Given that slavery hasn't existed in over 150 years, I assumed it was obvious that it's an expression, not to be taken literally, but emotionally.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


It's all fun and games until the first $1,000 car repair bill. Uber on.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

IMO u have to drive for uber for at least a year to have a full understanding of how it is stacked against you both because of and despite uber. I've tried it fI'll tI'm. I've tried it going offline after grossing $50-$60 weekdays & full time weekends, 6 hours weekdays and full time weekends, etc. What you will find in the San Antonio market is good on weekends to Monday, suspect Tues-Thursday. Putting it into perspective, uber is much akin to being a waiter or waitress in that there are no guarantees. Top that off with the uber guarantees of $18-20/hr for being online at certain times and u get a a glimpse of uber undestanding what the $$$ should really be to turn a profit using other people's vehicles. In my experience as a truck driver, uber has taken a page from the trucking industries lease-purchase, or as many call them flease-purchase contracts. It is nearly matched dollars dollar; feel free to check it out for yourself. The best thing that has happened to me with uber...I drove into high water about 2 weeks back when we had the rain storms and my insurance company deemed my vehicle, which was paid for, a total loss, issuing me a check of fair market value.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay, I will be fair here. 

The good:

1. Meeting people. If they are not stoned or drunk out of their collective minds. It is nice to meet people from your local market. 

2. Knowing that you are making a difference for someone that is trying to make ends meet. Yes, the working poor exist and some of us may be in that boat. 
3. Learning to give people the benefit of the doubt. I have learned to do just that through this job. 

The bad:

1. Fortunately no pukers in my car, but other drivers can attest differently. 

2. Sexual harassment and assault are two things I have had to deal with. Recent message threads I have started can attest to that, but I am glad this forum is here because many people are supportive, understanding, and totally get this because they have encountered similiar problems. 

3. The people that reek of God knows what. I do not know if people have been introduced to soap, deodorant, or body spray, but some days, I would like to give them a crash course.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

^^^Sorry. Couldn't keep it short and sweet but kept it 100


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

INTJ8w9 said:


> Lmao quit Uber then, I'll be happy to take your place and revenue
> 
> I already work a full-time ~$70k a year (8hrs) when I started from the bottom ($7.25). I do Uber part time after work. I see everyone's "realist" mindset and its saddening. Be more of a "entrepreneur" and let the money take you to the top.
> 
> ...


Guys who talk like this are full of shit. Sorry pal, everything you just said sounds good, in a Tony Robbins kinda way, but if you're making $70,000 a year full time, no way in hell you're hustling around in an uber making $10 an hour for "Pocket change". lol. Wow, the things people will say to make a point. If you're good enough to make 70K, and you're such a positive thinking entrepreneur, no way you need this hustle to make extra cash. You can market your expertise for good $$ and avoid the soul-crushing hustle in an hour or two. I had to stop ubering at one point because it was interfering with my entreprenurial goals. I make approx. $100/hr doing my own business, and I cannot do that if I'm scrambling around trying to make $10/hr with uber. You can best believe the only way I'm getting behind that wheel and hustling like that again is if I'm DESPERATE (my business failing, for instance). And you're right, for a p/t gig to get through hard times, it is better than cleaning toilets. But its also mind-numbling, soul-killing work for an educated professional going through hard times. Don't be smug. Most of the people driving for ride-share are going through hard times. Almost nobody grows up with the dream to be a cab driver. Many people here are passing through a rough (hopefully temporary) stage, and it is difficult to tolerate the rare shitty pax, the condescending bullshit from 20 year old Driver Support people who are chronically dishonest, and all the other shit that comes along with it for peanuts. That's why the complaint forum is the largest segment in this site.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Most people who brag on here about how much money they make in their real job are broke. Those who simply say they have a good job and Uber on the side seem genuinely successful.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Most people who brag on here about how much money they make in their real job are broke. Those who simply say they have a good job and Uber on the side seem genuinely successful.


Thank you.  You need a date for NYE. Teasing, kidding. I am not well off with 1st and 2nd job income. I am okay. That is it. I can enjoy a night out, here and there.


----------



## SmokestaXX (Dec 17, 2016)

Yankee said:


> Guys who talk like this are full of shit. Sorry pal, everything you just said sounds good, in a Tony Robbins kinda way, but if you're making $70,000 a year full time, no way in hell you're hustling around in an uber making $10 an hour for "Pocket change". lol. Wow, the things people will say to make a point. If you're good enough to make 70K, and you're such a positive thinking entrepreneur, no way you need this hustle to make extra cash. You can market your expertise for good $$ and avoid the soul-crushing hustle in an hour or two. I had to stop ubering at one point because it was interfering with my entreprenurial goals. I make approx. $100/hr doing my own business, and I cannot do that if I'm scrambling around trying to make $10/hr with uber. You can best believe the only way I'm getting behind that wheel and hustling like that again is if I'm DESPERATE (my business failing, for instance). And you're right, for a p/t gig to get through hard times, it is better than cleaning toilets. But its also mind-numbling, soul-killing work for an educated professional going through hard times. Don't be smug. Most of the people driving for ride-share are going through hard times. Almost nobody grows up with the dream to be a cab driver. Many people here are passing through a rough (hopefully temporary) stage, and it is difficult to tolerate the rare shitty pax, the condescending bullshit from 20 year old Driver Support people who are chronically dishonest, and all the other shit that comes along with it for peanuts. That is the complaint forum is the largest segment in this site.


Well said! Good luck to you in your endeavors!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Thank you.  You need a date for NYE. Teasing, kidding. I am not well off with 1st and 2nd job income. I am okay. That is it. I can enjoy a night out, here and there.


Congrats on your new job by the way


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Given that slavery hasn't existed in over 150 years, I assumed it was obvious that it's an expression,


It still exists, just not in the mental image we have of the U.S. South during that time. It's more akin to indentured servitude. Read any article about Southeast Asians working in the Middle East, Mexican/Central American migrants working in California (or other farms), or one off incidents like the Indian diplomat nanny case in NYC.

When one's living and existence costs are incurred into their paycheck, that gives the employer enormous power over them. Unfortunately many, here and abroad, use that to siphon off money from their workers and underpay them. Also add in they're in an unfamiliar place, and don't have the time or resources to access fair labor help like we can, or they can't just quit since they don't have the money to travel home, and their passports may be taken from them-literally. That all nets into the colloquial term "slave wages."

Perhaps the same could be said about the Uber car lease programs.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Congrats on your new job by the way


Thank you. . I guess that date on NYE is a "No". I guess we are all capalists on NYE.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> See how you like it when fuber stacks the cards against you.


For a guy who's happy to make $8/hr, even Uber will have trouble doing that.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> If the OP is not trolling (and that is a _big _if judging by his emoji use) his post lacks one simple thing: perspective. The Uber experience as a part-timer who is financially stable or well-off is so _vastly_ different than a person trying to make a full time living with this gig. "Sell your car and get a better one" is laughably out of touch for someone trying to make ends meet or on the leasing program. " Work more hours" is an ignorant response considering many markets are oversaturated with drivers which makes consistent earning nearly impossible. You are one complaint, valid or not, from a temporary (or permanent) suspension. Don't forget the wildly inconsistent and whimsical rating system that is tied to your driving status. Also, you conveinently neglect to mention in which market you are driving. What about the guy in the $0.70/mi market where it _never _surges who actually would be better off at McDonalds?
> 
> One other big consideration you overlook is the time periods in which working for Uber is typically most profitable. Weekend nights and busy times where people of a certain age could be out with friends or going to fun events. Some nights I really have to weigh going out versus missing out on the rare times driving is really profitable. I wouldn't have that dilemma as an 8-5 gardener or whatever.
> 
> Look, I really enjoy my driving experience but, like you OP, I am just a part-timer using it for supplemental income and to meet new people. The Uber experience isn't remotely similar for all of us driving around the country (and world!) so please, don't overly criticize people for venting without driving in their shoes.


More likely to be the latest Uber employee posing as a driver on this board. Won't list them cos that gets the post deleted, they get outed but it doesn't stop them. You'd think the moderators would use peerblock or something to filter out Uber's IP addresses.


----------



## mytheq63 (Oct 6, 2016)

I think we all drive for Uber for different reasons, and if it didn't work for us we would find another way. I do in general like driving (5 months now), but it is not my sole means of income. I have a full-time job, and a part-time job (and no I won't say what my income is), but I still drive Uber on the weekends because I have one son in college and another who goes to a private high school, so my monthly tuition bills are outrageous. By driving Uber, using my full-efficient 2007 Toyota Corolla, I bring in enough money to pay for some extras we would not be able to have. I truly feel for those who rely on it as their sole income, due to the variability, and agree that your outlook may be a function of the degree to which you rely on this business to pay bills.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> And everyone deserves a living wage.


Says who?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Says who?


That says a lot about the kind of person you are.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

SmokestaXX said:


> Well said! Good luck to you in your endeavors!


Thank you.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> That says a lot about the kind of person you are.


Hes not even a driver, another cheap pax


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> That says a lot about the kind of person you are.


I do not know.... it states that Cold Rider is a little brash and honest about things. The deal is, he is entitled to his opinion and I happen to agree. There are lazy segments of our society that are not entitled to a living wage. The people that work their butts off, are very much entitled to this. Why reward someone that is a slacker with rewards of top income and disavow someone who works hard with peanuts? Hence, and I do not speak for Cold Rider, but not everyone has the entitlement to a living wage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> Says who?


FDR

"In his 1933 address following the passage of the National Industrial Recovery Act, President Franklin D. Roosevelt noted that "no business which depends for existence on paying less than living wages to its workers has any right to continue in this country."

"By 'business' I mean the whole of commerce as well as the whole of industry; by workers I mean all workers, the white collar class as well as the men in overalls; and by living wages I mean more than a bare subsistence level - I mean the wages of decent living," he stated."

https://thebillfold.com/it-was-always-supposed-to-be-a-living-wage-a6d4cf3c7ab1#.f733hmgxt


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> . There are lazy segments of our society that are not entitled to a living wage


I dont think anyone willing to work over forty hours a week falls into this category.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I dont think anyone willing to work over forty hours a week falls into this category.


Correct. I am referring to the people that are not willing to work and just think it will be handed over to them.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

INTJ8w9 said:


> Lmao quit Uber then, I'll be happy to take your place and revenue
> 
> I already work a full-time ~$70k a year (8hrs) when I started from the bottom ($7.25). I do Uber part time after work. I see everyone's "realist" mindset and its saddening. Be more of a "entrepreneur" and let the money take you to the top.
> 
> ...


You don't get to the top driving for Uber either. No advancement opportunity. At least at McDonalds you could become a shift manager, store manager or district manager... you can develop skills.

Second, Uber is an EXTREMELY dangerous job. Your are at high risk of getting hurt in an accident or assaulted by a passenger.

Lastly since you earn a good wage, you abviously have money and assets. You put all of that at risk driving for Uber. When, not if, you get into an injury accident, you will be personally sued.

Uber on!


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> I never see anything that says this is just for spending money in the adverts.


The new marketing says "get your side hustle on," which implies that this should be taken by people looking to make beer money, or build up a Christmas fund, or buy new Jordans. There's a reason that half the drivers complain and the other half make YT vids about their "success" stories and try to flood the market with onboarded recruits for those sweet referrals...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> That says a lot about the kind of person you are.


Brutally honest? Yeah, I know. 


Shangsta said:


> Hes not even a driver, another cheap pax


You're not cheap? Ok.

Read below. I was getting at that you don't "deserve a living wage" by merely existing. You earn it. What's a living wage by the way? 


Steven Ambrose said:


> I do not know.... it states that Cold Rider is a little brash and honest about things. The deal is, he is entitled to his opinion and I happen to agree. There are lazy segments of our society that are not entitled to a living wage. The people that work their butts off, are very much entitled to this. Why reward someone that is a slacker with rewards of top income and disavow someone who works hard with peanuts? Hence, and I do not speak for Cold Rider, but not everyone has the entitlement to a living wage.


Thank you. 


Fuzzyelvis said:


> FDR
> 
> "In his 1933 address following the passage of the National Industrial Recovery Act, President Franklin D. Roosevelt noted that "no business which depends for existence on paying less than living wages to its workers has any right to continue in this country."
> 
> ...


Ah the great FDR.

Let me know how great social security works out for you.


----------



## kitesaresweet (Dec 27, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> True, Uber is a sh*t job. It's not the sh*ttiest job. If you compare it to worse jobs, it doesn't look that terrible.


I doubt that, most jobs don't require to pay you shit, have shitty conditions and break your own tools at the same time, specially something as expensive as a car.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I really enjoy it, INTJ. The no stress of a schedule. I enjoy the passengers and it dang sure beats digging a ditch.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Brutally honest? Yeah, I know.
> 
> You're not cheap? Ok.
> 
> ...


It's despicable to expect anyone to work for a wage that would not sustain them financially.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It's despicable to expect anyone to work for a wage that would not sustain them financially.


I hope some of you are really not that dense.

My point was that not everyone "deserves" a living wage. You earn it by working for it. Again I ask, what's a living wage? I'm not married and have no children so I can sustain myself with less than a couple with five children. A teen in high school can make use of his/her earnings flipping burgers, a single parent with four kids cannot.

What boggles my mind is seeing people stay in the same job or industry for ten, twenty or even thirty years that constantly complain that they should get paid more. Why stay?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> I hope some of you are really not that dense.
> 
> My point was that not everyone "deserves" a living wage. You earn it by working for it. Again I ask, what's a living wage? I'm not married and have no children so I can sustain myself with less than a couple with five children. A teen in high school can make use of his/her earnings flipping burgers, a single parent with four kids cannot.
> 
> What boggles my mind is seeing people stay in the same job or industry for ten, twenty or even thirty years that constantly complain that they should get paid more. Why stay?


I have been in finance since 2004 and sometimes I ask myself the same questions and then I look at which way my wages go.

Per Year:

2004 - 2005 - $ 23,850
2005 - 2006 - $ 27,000
2006 - 2007 - $ 28,500
2007- 2010 - $ 31,000 (Wage stagnation hit when the economy fell out)
2010 - 2012 - $ 34,000 (Went to mortgage)
2013 - 2014 - $ 38,000
2014 - 2015 - $ 39,400
2016 - $ 40,400
2017 - $ 62,400 (Pay increase from loan processing to front line underwriting)

Really, what I am trying to get at is there was a lot of complaining on my part in this field. I felt I was held back for years, but after 6 years in mortgage and 12 years in finance, I am finally getting the pay and value of the work I will doing. It can take time and clawing one's way up the ladder to get what one wishes.


----------



## UberOng (Jan 8, 2017)

I also am enjoying it, which I find kinda weird. Surprising I guess.

I do have a business that Ive owned for 5yrs and still running, its a small business own by me and my brother, it pays the bills and allowed me to travel to many places, 20 countries in the past few years. So recently I wanted to take a break from traveling and have down time and thought I give uber a shot.

Been driving 2-3 days a week about 20-30hrs a week, now its my 3rd week. And not too bad I dont think you can pick any side hustle that allows you to clock in and clock out at will.

And Im surprise but not really at how many people complain in this forum. On the facebook forums too. Most complainers are just mostly hating the great giant company or 'the man' above. But its all relative I feel. Alot of people are from here. Trying being born in a 3rd world country or living there for a bit, it might put some things in perspective.


----------



## UberOng (Jan 8, 2017)

But I do think if you have to drive 50-60hrs a week to pay the bills, it might change the game abit.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I don't mind it too much but here during the day it's pretty much a $5 per hour gig if you are doing it full time and not from your home or on your way to or from another destination.
> 
> My last week earnings:
> 
> ...


Wow, i get that much in 1 night in (Sydney, Australia).



INTJ8w9 said:


> I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes)


Hahaha ... You use the word 'pulling' as if $8/hour is something to brag about. I wouldn't even turn on my car for such a petty amount.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## UberOng (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberOng said:


>


Over 17 hours in 1 day? smh


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberOng said:


>


Party awesome ONG!

PNG, dang! Did not notice "17 hrs" That is a rough day.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Thats the problem with Uber it took him 43 trips and 17 hours to make 321. In a better paying market that much work gets you 450.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

INTJ8w9 said:


> I've worked way more labor intensive and stressful jobs in the past. Running around a warehouse, flipping burgers, moving equipment, landscaping, transportation, cleaning, greeting, you name it.
> 
> Minimum wage in my state is $7.25 and sitting around driving people for hours is, by far, the easiest job I've ever taken. It really behooves me seeing all the complaints on this forum about how little you get paid. Even at my lowest, I'm still pulling $8-10 an hour (after expenses and taxes) which beats flipping burgers or running around a warehouse all day, with little to no breaks. I get to sit in nice cold air conditioning instead of getting on my knees trying to layer some bricks. Its not like you're a doctor or a lawyer lol, you greet someone, drive them from A to B, and get paid. There's no interview you have to attend, resume to submit, time you must report, boss you have to take shit from, etc.
> 
> ...


I EXPECT tipping when I'm loading and unloading pax luggage to take them to an airport that I cannot get a ride out of and/or have to pay tolls to get out or when they ask me to do unusual stuff or to wait. Its not entitlement its the right thing to do. IMHO.


----------

